# help needed



## roxy123 (Sep 19, 2009)

hi, im currently thinking about moving to greece i'm 22 and a bus driver, i was wondering how easy it would be to find work and what the pay is like? and if anyone knows of any bus or coach companies i could get in touch with?


----------

